# Manchester, UK - old and new



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

butterfingers22 said:


> I couldn't agree more
> 
> Jonesy did i read in another thread that you're coming to manchester soon? you going to be getting more pics? the previous ones are fab!


I was there last weekend but didn't get round to taking any pics as I was dying of flu, i'll be up again in a couple of months probably, i'll try to take some updated shots then.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

> Good looking city, it’s very underrated


I also agree


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Interesting city, i like it!


----------



## butterfingers22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> I was there last weekend but didn't get round to taking any pics as I was dying of flu, i'll be up again in a couple of months probably, i'll try to take some updated shots then.


Nice one, I'm looking forward to them.

Apart from the flu, did you have a good time?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

butterfingers22 said:


> Nice one, I'm looking forward to them.
> 
> Apart from the flu, did you have a good time?


Yes, very nice thanks, didn't do much in the city though this time, just visited friends in Pendlebury, had a quick look around the christmas market in albert square the next morning then drove home.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Interesting architecture, Manchester looks much better in this thread than I have seen on other pics...despite the weather.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! Really very nice! :cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Thanks, yes the weather was bad, i'll have to go there on a nice day and take some better pics.


----------



## Maikuljay (Jul 13, 2008)

Good to see what i'm getting myself in for.. 

Haha i'm moving there Jan/feb next year for a complete change of lifestyle.. I'm very excited after seeing these pictures.. 

Anyone got anymore? i'm soo keen to see more of the city..


----------



## pro77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Good looking city and very interesting!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pictures and architectural diversity!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I am here to bump this thread.


----------



## LuckyFace (Apr 9, 2010)

Great City, One of the best in United Kingdom


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Glad to see this nice thread get a bump! Maybe we'll get some new pics!! 
I'm wondering why "city" seems to have been replaced by **** everywhere....


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Good work kampflamm! kay: 

Yeah, I should put some more photos on here, there are still several interesting areas I haven't covered and there are new buildings in the city centre since I took these. Maybe I'll persuade Mrs jonesy to go Christmas shopping there for the day one of these weekends.

The reason for the **** is that I originally posted the thread on April 1st and one of the admins decided it would be funny that day to play a prank by censoring words like 'city' 'new' 'skyscraper' etc thus ruining my beautiful thread for all time


----------



## Kaique (Aug 15, 2006)

^^
Never mind. You did a nice job anyway.

I'm fan of contemporaneous British architecture. I'd love to see some of it in my very city. But surely wouldnt fit so nice, as it does in contrast with redbrick buildings so typical from England.


----------



## VoldemortBlack (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Any new updates please.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## aek-94 (Jul 27, 2011)

Great photos of a cool city!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

This thread needs more pictures! :cheers:

I like the large brick buildings. 
Strange thing is that these pictures give me the feeling that Manchester has lots of narrow streets.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I had dropped a couple of friends/colleagues off at Piccadilly station after work then had a short 50 minute window to go for a walk and take this batch of pics. It was soon time to head back to Piccadilly and get my train home too...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

And for lunch I had the delicious Meze from Katsouris deli, I would recommend it if you want a cheap tasty lunch while in the city.


----------



## valeshka (Jan 17, 2018)




----------

